# New Year Predictions From Market ticker



## Sunny (9 Jan 2009)

Figure there a few things here that could be used to strike up a Great Financial Debate!!



From http://market-ticker.org/


First, let's score the 2008 edition predictions first:

*US will enter a recession*: Confirmed by NBER. Check. 
*Unemployment will rise north of 5%*. Check (bigtime) 
*Housing will not turn in 2008.* Major check. 
*The story in 2008 will be defaults on prime mortgages. *Check. 
*Consumer lending practice stupidity exposed.* Check. 
*Recreational sector (boats, etc) smashed.* Check. 
*Government will meddle.* Biggest check of all! 
*Buffett will win on munis*. Miss - a clean miss. 
*Equity prices will at least touch 1220, target of 1070, no surprise on a three-digit handle for the SPX.* Major check. 
*Return of capital is the dominant theme.* Check; 0% IRX anyone? 
*No "hyperinflation"*. Check. 
*Debt to be paid down and/or defaulted*. Half a check. The hiding continues, and so far, there's no indication that the end of that rope has been reached. 
*CRE will collapse*. GGP anyone? Check. 
*Business CapEx will go to hell.* Check. 
*Dollar will strengthen. *Check. 
*Market callers coming to the public "hat in hand"*. Nope; clean miss. Where's Cramer committing Seppuku on national TV? Oh well; hubris knows no boundaries. 
16 predictions, two clean misses and one half-miss, the rest either panned out or were proved tremendously conservative.
That's not bad. Anyone else got a public scorecard? Cramer? Kudlow? How about Dickey Bove? "Generational buy eh? Hmmm....

*And now for 2009's predictions*

*The economy will not recover in 2009.* Job loss will continue through the year and unemployment will reach 8% in the "headline" statistic by the end of the year. U-6 (broad unemployment, or the closest to "real" unemployment without government "cooking") will top 15%. All the "talking heads" are predicting a turnaround in the second half of 2009. They will be wrong. Look at their records for 2008 - *all of them* were predicting closes at *or above* 1500 for the S&P 500. Why does CNBC continue to put people on the air who, if you listened to them, cost you 40% or more of your money? 
*Deflation, not inflation, will become evident well beyond housing*. Other capital goods beyond housing will see real price declines for the first time since the 1930s. Debt is inherently deflationary; the "hyperinflationists" will *once again* be shown to be wrong (how many years running will it be now?) 
*Housing prices will continue to decline.* I believe we're about *halfway* done with the price correction. Those who think we will turn this in 2009 are wrong - unless we get an all-on collapse in prices in early 2009, which I do not believe will occur. I've heard several claims we will have positive year-over-year home price changes in 2009. I'll take the other side of that bet. 
*The Fed's attempt to "pump liquidity" will be shown to be an abject failure*. We will see either a Treasury Market selloff or worse, severe instability in the dollar at some point in 2009. 
*GDP will post a 12-month negative number and there is a decent shot that we will actually see an official depression print before the end of 2009, defined as a 10% decline peak-to-trough.*
*The Stock Market has not bottomed* although you may think it has for a few months. The annual range will be quite extreme; I would not be surprised at all to see 1,000 touched on the SPX in the first part of the year. *I believe the SPX will at least touch 500 in the next 12-24 months* and the current bottom *will not hold*. It is *possible* that we could see a crash to SPX *300* and DOW *3,000* some time this year, probably after the spring (when the "Obama Halo" wears off - if it isn't _blown off_ by economic events first.) Yes, this means I am predicting a *fifty percent swing* in the SPX in 2009. Lots of money to be made as a trader if you're quick and good, but an absolute minefield if you're a long-term investor. 
*Precious metals will not be a safe haven*. The callers for $1600 and above on gold will be wrong, *unless* there is a major military conflict. I do not rate that probability as particularly high, but it is an event (along with a major terrorism incident - nuclear or biochemical - that would cause a rocket shot in Gold prices), so I am hedging that call. _The risk of this sort of "response" to the economic crisis is, however, real, and will rise significantly going into 2010 and beyond. We'll revisit this one (a major war) next year._ 
*The Dollar will not collapse.* This is not because we're in great shape or will truly recover, it is because the rest of the world is in worse shape than we are. Last year pundits were all calling for the dollar to collapse to 40 - it didn't happen. Now they're calling the dollar's strength a "Bear market rally." Nonsense; the simple truth is that while we're in bad shape the rest of the world is literally on the precipice of a full-on collapse. European banks are more-levered and less-transparent than our banks as just one example. 
*The pound or euro - and perhaps both - will likely be where the FX dislocation initiates if it occurs. *I see the potential for the pound and euro to both reach *par* with the dollar, although I'm not going to go that far out on the tree limb and predict it - yet. Needless to say that would rocket the Dollar Index but it won't be our strength that does it - it will be their weakness. 
*The US Consumer will go from a negative savings rate to a seriously-positive one. I am predicting 4% in 2009 but it could go as high as 10%.* The math on this is simple - the "consumerist legion of more" has run its course and all that's left is debt. It hurts and bad; expecting the American Consumer to cut off his _other_ arm is just plain dumb. By the way this is a good thing in the longer term for America once the excess debt is forced out and defaulted through the system. 
*Commercial Real Estate will effectively collapse* and most commercial Real Estate REITs will be either insolvent or limping on life support. There will be calls for bailouts (which may be attempted; the calls are already starting to be heard) but it won't matter - a failed business is a failed business, bailout or no, and overcapacity must go away before sustainable business conditions can return. 
*Along with the above, expect 10% of all retail stores to close, and that number could go as high as 20%. *That's not going to be fun; there will be hundreds of malls that wind up literally shuttered across America. Stay away from most retailers and property groups as investments. Firms like SPG and VNO are levitating on the strength of their dividends (7-10% yields at present); I believe this is a sucker play; if retailer defaults force dividend cuts (and I believe they will) the commercial REITs will go straight into the toilet. 
*Several states will get in serious financial trouble and outright default of one or more is possible in 2009. *California leads this parade. But even if there is a default on a state basis, the effect will be highly localized, as county and municipal governments vary in their wisdom and budget process. The real pain comes in state-wide social and educational programs. Be very careful if you are in municipal bonds or thinking of getting back into them (I recommended they be dumped in 2007 - look at what has happened to the closed-end funds in 08! Aieeee!) as the default risk is VERY REAL. If you're buying individual issues and do the work to determine not only the risk of default but also the likely recovery if they do default there are some good deals out there - but only if you're doing the work. "Trust me" (as in buying funds, whether mutual funds or closed-end stuff) is very dangerous. 
*Mortgages are not done*. The story last year was "Subprime." This year's will be "ALT-A", "Option ARMs" and so-called "Prime". The Fed and Treasury know this, which is why they are playing games with "agency" debt in a desperate attempt to clear this market before the ticking nuclear devices go off. The amount of debt involved in these "bad deals" is vastly higher than that in the "subprime" space and if they fail to contain it (a near certainty) Round #2 of *severe* bank instability gets served up on us in the second half of 2009. 
*If you want to refinance a mortgage you may get one brief shot at it with long rates around 4%. *You're nuts to buy outright unless you intend to die in the home, but if you have a solid reason to be obtaining a mortgage or wish to refinance you will _probably_ get the opportunity. This assumes the "buydown game" gets going before Treasuries dislocate; if you get the opportunity *take it* as it is likely to be fleeting. The few places in this country where homes wind up selling for 2.5x incomes (on average) _and_ you have an opportunity to finance at 4% and change will be decent buying opportunities - if you're sure you can cash flow the note (e.g. your job and/or income stream is not in any danger of collapsing.) 
*Those who have said that the corporate bond market is being "unreasonable" in its expectation for defaults will start to look like the jackasses they are.* Actual default rates (not projections) on non-investment-grade debt will skyrocket starting in 2009 and there will be no sign of it turning around this year. If you're playing in this area of the market thinking that "the worst is behind us", I hope you like walking around bald as the haircuts handed out to folks like you will be especially severe and delivered with a straight razor. 
*The calls for "more lending" to consumers and businesses will go exactly nowhere*. The problem isn't credit availability - there's plenty of money available to lend _if you are credit-worthy_. Those who are being turned down now simply _aren't_ credit-worthy when one looks at what they want to do with the money and what they're backing their repayment capacity with. The more "credit stimulus" is thrown into the economy (and there will be more) the worse the downturn will get. 
*General Motors and Chrysler will fail to meet their targets and it will be labor that sinks the deal. At least one and probably both will wind up in some form of bankruptcy in 2009*. The UAW is insane; Gettlefinger needs to be strung up by his genitals and pelted with rotten tomatoes by his union "brothers", and if they had a lick of sense they'd have already done it. They obviously don't. I give this mess six months tops, with Ford as the only possible survivor. The recent GMAC games show exactly how desperate they are; 0% 5 year loans to people with 620 FICO scores are flat-out insane and the default rates on those loans are going to wind up in economics textbooks five years hence. 
*Protectionism and currency manipulation will rear their ugly heads in 2009*, originating not here but in Asia as their economies go straight into the toilet. China and Japan are at severe risk here. 
*Commodities will appear to be headed for a new bull market but this will turn out to be a false hope as demand continues to collapse. Attempts to manage oil output to prop up the price will fail.* Several oil-producing nations will find themselves in serious economic trouble, with Russia being in the lead but by no means alone. 
*Sovereign debt defaults will number at least three with many other nations on "watch" for same*; we had one last year (Iceland.) Noise about a US "AAA" downgrade will continue. Highest on the list for probables are Russia, which needs oil at roughly double its current price - and stable - to be financially viable. Not going to happen in the near term. 
*China will have its first large-scale rumbling of civil unrest as a consequence of collapsing export demand and thus employment.* They'll manage to tamp it down - this year. Don't take a bet on that holding together longer-term. Those who think China will be "ok" are deluded; they have a horrifying overcapacity problem (debt-financed, of course) and there is no way for them to get out of it. They are truly going to "take it in both holes" down the road, but the worst of it won't be in 2009 - that is still a year or two in the future. 
*Foreign uptake of Treasuries will be choked off - by necessity.* It won't be because they want to screw the US (although they should have a long time ago, given our profligate and unsustainable habits), it will be because they will be forced to redirect their resources inward as their own economies collapse. 
*"The City" (London to be precise, Britain generally) will be recognized as getting it "worse than we are" (in America.)* This will be the first of many validations of my thesis "we're screwed, they're gang-raped." 
*Things will get "revolting" in a number of nations*. Not here in America. Yet. If we're lucky the American Sheep will wake up and stage some of that peaceful protest stuff I outlined above. If we're not so fortunate 2010 could be really bad. 
In terms of recommendations its simple - rallies are to be sold, cash is to be raised and prudence is to be practiced in your own personal financial affairs. Don't get creative in all things finance, get stingy and prudent. Your personal financial survival could well depend on it.


----------



## jimbobman (9 Jan 2009)

i would agree with lots of this. the bull run in commodities is well and truly over . im short oil and gold and doing very well. also short the eur versus dollar.  most people think money cant be made unless you go long, rubbish. pots of money waiting this year for traders who go short as well as long


----------



## badabing (9 Jan 2009)

It seems one of the main opportunities for 2009 is shorting the euro against the dollar, presumably on the rationale that the US is screwed and Europe is truly shafted. Any other reasons for this?


----------



## jimbobman (9 Jan 2009)

well the euro is really over valued when you think about it. why shudnt the dollar be at parity


----------

